# Whats the Difference between 240 se and 240 regular



## Chillinnkalli (Jul 17, 2004)

Whats the difference between 240 se and 240 non se. Is it horsepower or just looks.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The accesories, interior and stuff. Power is the same.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

SE comes w/ 5lugs and vlsd.. you just saved urself 1200-1500bux


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

and abs.. if that matters


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

My 240SX is SE but has 4 lugs and don't know about abs or vlsd. How would you check?


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

Dont forget the most obvious and most important difference: SE's come with the SE badge on the back!! j/k ppl

I think you can decode your VIN numbers to determine whether or not you have abs, vlsd, etc. As to how to do that, im not sure. If nobody else in the forum can help, try calling a nissan dealer, and somebody in the parts department can probably help u out w/it. 

Also, i dont think power accessories were different w/the newer s14 between SE and non-SE...my '97 is a non-SE and it has power locks and windows, but then again the original buyer could have added the option, i think. But yeah, the motors are the same. Biggest difference is the 5-lugs and vlsd. Most of the decent/popular wheels come in 5-lug versions, but you can still find good ones in 4-lug. Also, alot of ppl end up upgrading their vlsd to a 1, 1.5, or 2-way aftermarket lsd, so thats not that much of a big deal, assuming you wanted to go that route. But they do get pricey...


----------



## s13squirrel (Apr 9, 2005)

C1awHamm3r said:


> My 240SX is SE but has 4 lugs and don't know about abs or vlsd. How would you check?


The additional things on an SE mentioned above are only applicable to the S14's... you actually have an S13 (1993) but you are asking your question of a bunch of S14 owners (notice what forum you are in). My '91 240 is an SE, and all it means for me is power options, sunroof, and leather. I still have 4-lug (as were all S13's), but no ABS or VLSD. Most S13's don't have ABS or VLSD; if you don't have a super hicas, you probably don't have either.


----------



## justdan23 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Difference between Nissan 240SX SE and non-SE models*

Two primary differences between the 240SX SE and non-SE was the Tail Fin
and the Allow Wheels.

(Note: All Nissan vehicles specify their liters in the model name: 
240sx = 2.4L -- also, the engine is the same in both model cars.)

I have my original sticker around here somewhere. I'll have to look for it.

I do have an 'Automobile Focus' section from a newspaper from August 21, 
1994 that profiled the Nissan 240SX.

My 1995 240SX SE originally had:
- Single CD in dash & 6-CD Changer in Trunk
- Tape Deck
- Alloy Wheels - 5 lugs
- Clear Coat (worth it -- my original paint still shines at 195000 mi.)
- Manual Transmission
- Cloth Seats (saved leather for my Lexus)
- Power Sunroof
- Tailfin
- No ABS

The article lists the costs as:
- Base Price (manual) $20,679
- Base Price (auto) $21,509
- ABS (optional) $1,195
- Clear Coat Paint (optional) $350
- Power Sunroof $899
- Leather Seats $1,199

I paid $24,000 for mine. I'm still driving it today 
and my mechanic told me the engine acts like
it's on a few years old. I've always used full 
synthetic oil and changed the oil regularly every
5000-8000 miles. 

Recently I changed the thermostat and waterpump
at 190,000 miles. Yes! The original!

=Dan=


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Wait i think ima noob... I have a 1995 240sx SE.....dont when u have an LSD, if u pop the clucth and peel out arent both wheels supposed 2 spin or is it the other way around... because when i do that only 1 wheels spins.. im not sure if the other wheel has but the spots i can remeber when i launched it only had 1 tread mark


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> Wait i think ima noob... I have a 1995 240sx SE.....dont when u have an LSD, if u pop the clucth and peel out arent both wheels supposed 2 spin or is it the other way around... because when i do that only 1 wheels spins.. im not sure if the other wheel has but the spots i can remeber when i launched it only had 1 tread mark


nissan got confused when producing SE models, so some come with VLSD and some don't.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> nissan got confused when producing SE models, so some come with VLSD and some don't.


so u think i didnt get the vLSD..........
i should sue... lol ill just buy a kaaz


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Most of the time in s14 240s VLSD was paired with ABS, but if your only spinning 1 tire on takeoff you either dont havr it or its toast


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Originally written by: Naoki Watanabe

What is the difference between base, SE, and LE('97-'98) S14 240SX ('95-'98)?

This is something I put together from responses to my qustion I posted to the list. I didn't keep track of the names, but the credit goes to all of those knowledgeable list subscribers.

S14 240SX trim line comparison
==============================
LE is only for '97 and '98 models
Below is what an SE has:

Exterior
========
- 5 lug 16" wheels (base has 4 lug optional alloy 15" wheels)
- Body colored outside mirrors
- Fog Lamps
- Rear Spoiler (side rocker panels on 97/98)
- Dual Chrome Exhaust Finish
- '95: Power antenna standard (so as in LE)(for base, needs 6 sp,CD,amp system)
- Sunroof optional (same in base, standard in LE)
- Front lip spoiler

Interior
========
- Air, Cruise, and tilt
- White-faced sports gauges
- Power everything (base has optional Power package - incl. A/C, locks, Cruise)
- Variable intermittent wipers (fixed in base)
- 6 speaker sound system (std in LE, '96+ base has radio & speakers optional)
- Maplight (without sunroof)
- Upgraded cloth seats
- Driver's side lumbar support (95/96)
- Optional Leather and Security package
- Keyless entry standard in '95 SE (optional in '96)
- Leather wrapped steering and shift nob(manual transmission)
- Passenger side vanity mirror
- Leather and Security optional (not available on base, standard in LE) - '95-'96: door trims on the leather package in black seude
- '97-'98:door trims on the leather package in titanium
- '97-'98: side sill extensions

Mechanical
- optional VLSD and ABS package (VLSD order option for base) (VLSD and ABS in a single option, if an SE has VLSD, it will have an ABS as well - vice versa)
- Sports suspension and rear stabilizer bar.
- '95: larger front strut piston (22mm vs 20mm)
- '96: larger front strut and rear shock piston '96: leather interior and ABS/VLSD options were combined

Here is the link to the site. the information is at the bottom of the webpage.

http://www.240sx.org/faq/articles/history.htm


Hope this helped


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

well.... i found out i dont have ABS... the hard way.....
iv nvr slid so much in my life!!!!!!
it was raining and i started slowing down for a red light... and i wuznt even speeding or anything... just started sliding.. i let of the brakes and then back on 2 try to stop sliding .. and kep on sliding... then i rear ended a god damn... galanty....i need 2 buy him a bumper now....


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

[High-Octane] said:


> Wait i think ima noob... I have a 1995 240sx SE.....dont when u have an LSD, if u pop the clucth and peel out arent both wheels supposed 2 spin or is it the other way around... because when i do that only 1 wheels spins.. im not sure if the other wheel has but the spots i can remeber when i launched it only had 1 tread mark


If you pop the clutch and do a burn out....If you have VLSD/LSD you should have 2 black marks on the ground. If you have an open rear it will only be 1. or you can jack the rear wheels off the ground. When you spin one(with you hand not the motor, And chalk your front wheels.) the other should go in the same direction if you have a LSD..with a VLSD its harder to do since the fluid has to heat up. If it is an open rear the other wheel will spin back wards. I am not sure on the VLSD reactions by spinning it by hand.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

s13squirrel said:


> The additional things on an SE mentioned above are only applicable to the S14's... you actually have an S13 (1993) but you are asking your question of a bunch of S14 owners (notice what forum you are in). My '91 240 is an SE, and all it means for me is power options, sunroof, and leather. I still have 4-lug (as were all S13's), but no ABS or VLSD. Most S13's don't have ABS or VLSD; if you don't have a super hicas, you probably don't have either.


As for the Most S13 dont have VLSD...they did if they were Automatics and SE models. Just a little side note...I love my S-13 Auto with LSD


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

My '97 240sx SE. no abs. no VLSD. 

Really I think the SE all you had to pick was yes or no abs, or if you wanted a sun roof.


----------



## Uttyrc (Feb 9, 2008)

Ah, all this time I thought SE meant Smelly Exhaust.


----------

